# Acromantis formosana Nymphs....



## blitzmantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a Acromantis Formosana ooth that I recieved today and it pretty small (2.5cm - 3cm). How many mantids would I be expecting (average, guess?). Also, how big are they when they 1st hatch?


----------



## chun (Feb 23, 2008)

you'll be surprised, i got around 20-30 in an Acromantis ootheca i got from Yen last year


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 23, 2008)

how big are the newborn nymphs?


----------



## chun (Feb 23, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> how big are the newborn nymphs?


Very small......

this is a sub adult male

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/227045..._d1709e2fe8.jpg


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

chun said:


> Very small......this is a sub adult male
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2331/227045..._d1709e2fe8.jpg


So will it be okay with FFs or do I need to get something else?


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

every species of nympth can eat fruit flys..even the smallest ones like ant mantids.how are u housing the ooths?&gt;The reason i ask is u have never hatch an ooth before?just wanted to make sure u have it set up right.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

I have it at room temperature with a block of humidity foam to keep it high. I have some sticks in there for climbing and a culture on standby which I found at a pet shop not far from my house. I've leaned the stick that it's on against the cage side and I'm hoping it goes well. (It's in a sweetie jar).


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 24, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I have it at room temperature with a block of humidity foam to keep it high. I have some sticks in there for climbing and a culture on standby which I found at a pet shop not far from my house. I've leaned the stick that it's on against the cage side and I'm hoping it goes well. (It's in a sweetie jar).


ok.soods good.il take pic of mine in a bit.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, you do that please...


----------



## albedoa (Feb 24, 2008)

How aggressive are these ones towards each other throughout their lifespan?


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 24, 2008)

How do you incubate thee ooth? Today my first ooth hatched out only about 15 nymphs - I've been spraying it only once a day, but the substrata can hold moisture for about 6-8 hours and water does not evaporate so fast from thick plastic, so I figured out that it would be okay - but I have to be more precise because it's time to sell as many ooths as I can ASAP, or else I'll be boned.


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 24, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I have it at room temperature with a block of humidity foam to keep it high. I have some sticks in there for climbing and a culture on standby which I found at a pet shop not far from my house. I've leaned the stick that it's on against the cage side and I'm hoping it goes well. (It's in a sweetie jar).


----------



## chun (Feb 24, 2008)

They are quite aggressive towards each other, that's what i found. Although with lots of food, you can keep losts to a minimum.

I found this species really easy to keep, when i moved house in october, i neglected my Acromantis hatchlings for abit, and they did fine. I think a spray in the morning and a spray in the evening should suffice, just make sure it evaporates, you dont want your little nymphs drowning in the water droplets formed from heavy spraying.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry to bump an old thread, didn't think it was worth starting a new one. i woke up about an hour ago to find one of my acromantis sp ootheca (first laid by the female after mating, and outright) had hatched 5 nymphs. it looked large enough to have more than that hatch, and there are none that i can see visibly stuck coming out of the ootheca. the humidity is pretty high, or i would assume high enough, i spray it everyday, sometimes twice. my question is, does this species hatch perdiodically? have i jumped the gun and the rest are probaly in the process of hatching? or is there another problem here? thanks.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 7, 2008)

nevermind, it seems i did jump the gun. or rather, these first five nymphs jumped the gun. the rest are hatching out now.


----------



## ismart (Apr 7, 2008)

I had a Acromantis ooth hatch out in a period of three days. Leave it be, and hopefully you will end up with a good amount of nymphs in the next few days.


----------



## mrblue (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the reply. the only ootheca i have hatched before have been species which hatch in one go so i was worried, but the container is rapidly filling up with clambering nymphs :lol:


----------



## ismart (Apr 7, 2008)

So how many did you end up with?


----------



## mrblue (Apr 7, 2008)

theyre hard to count obviously but every time i try i get to about 26/27/28 so its around that. i'll take them out and see if any more hatch in the next couple of days.


----------



## ismart (Apr 7, 2008)

That's great, just hold on to that ooth for a few more days, just incase there are any late stragerlers. Good luck!


----------



## Guest_mrblue_* (Apr 8, 2008)

one more straggler just now.


----------

